# goldfish age



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had sushi for about a year. I have him in a 15 gallon tank.
I got him from a lady who was going to flush him as her kid had lost interest in him. He spent most of his life in a 5 gallon tank.
Sushi likes to eat but then spends most of the rest of the day sleeping. Is this because of old age?? he is approximately 8 years old.
How long have you had orandas live? not the theory of how old they get.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Goldfish can live 40 years, but spending a lot of time in a 5 gallon tank may have significantly effected that.

Depending on his size 15 gallons should be okay, but at full size a goldfish really needs 20 gallons.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

What do you mean by sleeps all day.. do you mean lays at the bottom of the tank?? Check your amonia , nitrates, and nitrite levels.. they could be high and poisioning your fish. Being that the fish lived for like 6 or 7 years in a 5 gallon tank im guessing that his growth would have been stunted and so he is probally at his max size so the 15 gallon tank should be good for him. Other then your amonia being high he might have swim bladder disease..


----------



## Ranchu! (Feb 9, 2007)

Niki had a good idea. Also, general lethargy can be be a sign of a gill fluke infestation or possibly an internal bacterial infection. What is his respiration like? Can you check the color of his gills? Also, what is his waste looking like? It should be short and thick, the color or what you fed him. If it looks white/clear and stringy, that's a very good indication it's bacterial.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

He eats fine, has no flukes ,poops ok, Water is all ok and has been for a very long time. i just find he is not as active as he used to be and certainly is not as active as Ben, the 1 year old. He sure likes treats though and turns into a beggar then.
He is currently busy sifting thru the gravel looking for super, but after that he will go lie behingd his plant whereas ben will continue swimming around.
i just kind of think it is because he is like a senior of anything-- they do a bit then sleep a bit.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

Some goldfish that are in the best shape can live for up to 50 YEARS! Usually, they don't sleep like that, they are always on the move.


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

this fish has prolly had stunted growth, i never met a goldfish that was 40 years old, but thats awesome if youve had one.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Goldfishes can hibernate. What is the temperature at it's old home and new home?


----------

